# Transformer vs A500



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

I've looked at the specs but was hoping to get some real world feedback. Both on stock experience and availability of roms. 
Thanks.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## eddiezane (Jun 15, 2011)

Having played with both I decided that I would be much happier with the TF. The Iconia was nice but the all in one concept of the TF with the keyboard dock makes everything different. Having a touch screen detachable netbook is amazing. And with all of the remote desktop apps out there it is wonderful to be able to use eclipse or netbeans from anywhere.

As for ROM's I recently rooted and put Prime 1.6 on my TF so I could play netflix (have to import a xoom library) and its honestly the only reason I did it. I have had it stock since release and haven't had a problem.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

The keyboard dock is also winning me over. Especially mixed with Citrix receiver (assuming it works well) I can do work on it if I must.


----------



## BartJJ (Jun 15, 2011)

I had the Iconia for about a week and a half and I have to say the transformer is definitely the better choice imo. They are nearly identical other than that the Iconia has the full size usb port on the tablet (the TF requires the kb dock to gain full size usb ports) and more importantly the Iconia's screen makes me want to puke. 
Other than those 2 things (and obviously camera placements on the tablets and the Iconia has a camera flash) they are nearly identical. Keep in mind also that Asus has been keeping up with android versions thus far much faster than Acer has.


----------



## zephiK (Jul 27, 2011)

BartJJ said:


> Other than those 2 things (and obviously camera placements on the tablets and the Iconia has a camera flash) they are nearly identical. Keep in mind also that Asus has been keeping up with android versions thus far much faster than Acer has.


+1 ASUS has been on the ball in terms of updates. ASUS even released Android 3.2 BEFORE Motorola released 3.2 for their XOOM 3G model. Kinda embarassing isn't it? 
On top of that, ASUS Transformer has a far more superior screen and has Gorilla Glass on it.


----------



## GunnerOnASpooky (Jul 8, 2011)

Just make sure you get a rootable model if you want a custom rom...I purchased mine thru AAFES and they sent me one with a locked bootloader


----------



## surroundedbytrees (Aug 22, 2011)

Have had both TF and the Iconia. Although the Iconia has some nice features (ie USB port, Camera flash), the big deciding factor for me was the differance in the screens, The TF has a way better display. Staples here in Canada have a 14 day return policy. Try them both out and make a choice. That 14 day period should give you a good idea and insure you don't get an Asus with a light bleed issue


----------

